# SKOP



## MedCorps (22 Aug 2012)

Does anyone know if the C2 Support Kit Overhead Protection (SKOP) is still in the system?

Likewise is the Mark III Field Shelter (MEXE) skill in the system? 

Thanks, 

MC


----------



## Lerch (23 Aug 2012)

I never actually used it but I do remember having SKOP kits in the BQMS when I worked at 4AD Regt. Haven't spotted any in 1RCHA though...


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Aug 2012)

I've seen 2 new in bag SKOP kits in the last year, but was also told that inventory is not being replenished, so what you have on the shelf is all you'll get.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Aug 2012)

If I am not mistaken SKOP kits are in the system but where OP RESTRICTED last time I used them.... MEXE shelters haven't seen or heard of those in years.......


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Aug 2012)

The SKOP are still in the system, according to CGCS, but require a QD message (last update 2002)


----------



## armyvern (23 Aug 2012)

I have two cases of them on the warehouse shelf in the Regiment for TAT. On purpose. They are OPs Restricted as I don't believe anywhere in Canada does trenches anymore (You know, Environmental Act and all that _stuff_).


----------



## jeffb (23 Aug 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I have two cases of them on the warehouse shelf in the Regiment for TAT. On purpose. They are OPs Restricted as I don't believe anywhere in Canada does trenches anymore (You know, Environmental Act and all that _stuff_).



We do trenches all the time and use SKOP kits quite frequently. No idea where they come from beyond the BQ though.


----------



## MedCorps (23 Aug 2012)

I think the problem is that we are not teaching them anymore to soldiers and as such we have a whole generation of NCMs / Officers who do not know what a SKOP is, why they should want one, and what to do with one even if they were issued it.  

I was shocked (once again) when I asked a handful of Jr Officers (and then Cpl / MCpl / Sgts) if they knew what a SKOP was.  A few had heard about it, one had carried "the brick of death" on phase training PT as a punishment for some crime against humanity, but not one of them had actually seen one set up in a real demo, let alone set one up themselves on exercise / training. 

Not one of them in the group had even heard of MEXE.  I think I might be getting old... sad days.  Man, I hope Syria does not have artillery.  

Hmmm... if anyone here has the power... procure more, drop the op restriction to ensure at least schools can order them (if not also Op units), and someone ensure they are in the pams / MLPs at the schools.  

Jeffb was typing when I was writing this... Jeff... I want you as my trench partner come the next big war.  I call dibs. 

MC


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Aug 2012)

I requested SKOP kits in an ADREP for my section before heading on the FTX on Mod 6. No dice, returned with a big red-ink NO.  Half the people on the course had no idea what I was asking for anyway.


----------



## jeffb (23 Aug 2012)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> Jeffb was typing when I was writing this... Jeff... I want you as my trench partner come the next big war.  I call dibs.
> 
> MC



Done. Having the doc next to you can't be anything but helpful!


----------



## Old Sweat (23 Aug 2012)

Cripes, these came in the system just about the time I became old enough to drink legally.


----------



## armyvern (23 Aug 2012)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Cripes, these came in the system just about the time I became old enough to drink legally.



And I am old enough to have drank whilst under a SKOP kit.   ;D



Though still a little shy of your age.


----------



## Old Sweat (23 Aug 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> And I am old enough to have drank whilst under a SKOP kit.   ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Though still a little shy of your age.



I can't wait for your memoirs, especially if there are lots of pictures.  :cheers:


----------



## armyvern (23 Aug 2012)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I can't wait for your memoirs, especially if there are lots of pictures.  :cheers:



I think I will take a brick pic tomorrow at work ... so the young 'uns know what we are reminiscing about.  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (23 Aug 2012)

I havent seen a MEXE shelter since i built on on my QL3 in 1993.


----------



## my72jeep (23 Aug 2012)

Me thinks I have one or two out in the garage. unused ones.


----------



## Terracide (17 Sep 2012)

Still in the system, and still taught to the engineers in Gagetown. DP1 Mod 4: Field Defenses. It's taught alongside the Hesco, sandbag walls and concrete mixing.

I have NEVER used them outside of courses though, so not too sure how widely they're used


----------



## Jay4th (20 Sep 2012)

There are at least 4 mexe shelters still in use in Wainwright trg area.  I visited them in July to inspect them to ensure they had not collapsed.  They were dug in several yrs ago by CMTC COEFOR and we still use them every exercise for wpns caches and living quarters for our insurgents.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Sep 2012)

Jay4th said:
			
		

> There are at least 4 mexe shelters still in use in Wainwright trg area.  I visited them in July to inspect them to ensure they had not collapsed.  They were dug in several yrs ago by CMTC COEFOR and we still use them every exercise for wpns caches and living quarters for our insurgents.



SKOPs, when done properly, (which I haven't seen in about 20 years) will withstand near anything. Overdriving by tanks and protection from artillery, except for direct hits. The SKOP is only supposed to be the initial layer. Logs, sand, etc are supposed to go on top for further protection. The SKOP provides the base but is not designed as a stand alone. Anything available could be used to increase the protection, but the initial plastic sheet, when used alone, only stopped rain.


----------



## eurowing (21 Sep 2012)

I've used them....  in Germany... during Gun Camp, Graf... I think (perhaps Munster), in the late 70's.  Never seen one since! :camo:


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Oct 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I think I will take a brick pic tomorrow at work ... so the young 'uns know what we are reminiscing about.  ;D


Not so fast  - there appear to be more coming into the system shortly.....


> .... The Department of National Defence has a requirement to establish a National Individual Standing Offer (NISO) for the following items listed below to be delivered on as requested basis. The estimated yearly quantity is 5,000 for Montreal, Quebec and 5,000 in Edmonton, Alberta. The NISO will be for a period of two (2) years with two (2) one (1) year options if option years are exercised ....


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 Oct 2012)

Been a long time, but as i recall primary a plastic sheet and some rods? I bet you could go to Home depot and build a kit pretty quick that can be used for training. Geotextile fabric would be good for stength.


----------



## my72jeep (25 Oct 2012)

In my day 4-6 tin anchors 40 ft of cord and a green 4x8 tarp.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 Oct 2012)

Sounds about right, your stores unit could order the items indvidually and bundle them at the unit. Likely this is how the SKOP kit started, a unit doing their own thing, someone seeing it as a good idea, pushed up the line, approved and contracted out as a kit. Now it' a restricted item, you really have to laugh when you think about it.


----------



## McG (25 Oct 2012)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> Likewise is the Mark III Field Shelter (MEXE) skill in the system?


MEXE had become unsupportable at least 4 years ago.  There is no longer a supplier, and so the only way to maintain kits is to cannibalize others.
The LCMM was looking to divest it, but the Army was not in a rush to procure a replacement.
I don't know where we stand now, but if MEXE is still in the system it will be tightly controlled by the LCMM.


----------



## Danjanou (25 Oct 2012)

I just found one in my garden shed. 





I really really need to go clean out that shed one of these days :-[


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Oct 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I just found one in my garden shed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thought that was what you shed was made of.....

 ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 Oct 2012)

MCG said:
			
		

> MEXE had become unsupportable at least 4 years ago.  There is no longer a supplier, and so the only way to maintain kits is to cannibalize others.
> The LCMM was looking to divest it, but the Army was not in a rush to procure a replacement.
> I don't know where we stand now, but if MEXE is still in the system it will be tightly controlled by the LCMM.



This is a MEXE? 
http://hmvf.co.uk/forumvb/showthread.php?10883-What-is-a-Mexe-hide/page3


----------



## McG (25 Oct 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> This is a MEXE?
> http://hmvf.co.uk/forumvb/showthread.php?10883-What-is-a-Mexe-hide/page3


That is it.


----------



## Danjanou (26 Oct 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Thought that was what you shed was made of.....
> 
> ;D



Close, when we bought the house no shed. First summer I used two shelter halfs and bugeee cords to improvise a place to store the garden and landscapping crap.


----------



## PanaEng (26 Oct 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I havent seen a MEXE shelter since i built on on my QL3 in 1993.


yeap, my course put one by the tree lot near the ammo compound in base (Chilliwack). It was linked with the demo comms trenches and tunnels. That was in 87 - yikes! 
I think one of the troops in 2CER put one up in 91 or so.
Chimo!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Oct 2012)

I suspect that the companies that pound out new Gazebos every spring could easily produce the Mexes kit if there was a demand for it. All you need is the specs, get a price on it from China and order a thousand plus at a time.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Aug 2016)

Bumped with the latest -- the system's looking for more SKOP kits ...


> The requirement is a National Individual Standing Offer (NISO) for the Department of National Defence (DND) for the supply of Support Kit, Overhead Protection (GSIN: N4240  Safety and Rescue Equipment) ... on an as and when required basis for delivery to DND Supply Depots in Montreal, QC and Edmonton, AB ...


----------

